# New to the forum



## Scorp (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi guys I?m new to this forum, however I?ve been on forums for many years. I?ve been into bodybuilding for the last 15 years and have made significant progress in my physique, knowledge, and discipline. I?m currently off season and have been off for about a year and a half. I?m looking to get back on. I?ve been looking for a good reliable source that has quick TA and good communication. Unfortunately I?ve had some miscommunication with a vendor I?ve only used once but they mentioned me in a private chat between vendors . If someone can help me please message me.

Thank you


----------



## REHH (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey Welcome to The Forum.

Do you have this problem with a sponsor here if so send me a PM and we can discuss it.

Thanks
Tehh


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 25, 2019)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Welcome aboard -OD


----------



## adhome01 (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

